# Cat Family Photos



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

Has anyone else ever succeeded in getting all their cats together for a picture? Might be pretty easy with one or two kitties... how about those of up that have three or more?

Share your shots!

Taken last week. I had the day off... it was wonderful!









Taken at one of my old houses (Me and Nito have moved over five times since he was adopted!)










These next two were taken at my old house when we lived with my sister and her two cats. Binx (Black) Tori (Torbie)


----------



## LadyK (Jan 30, 2012)

Impressive! I can't even get my two dogs to pose together, and I know it would be more difficult with most cats. Cute family!


----------



## shan841 (Jan 19, 2012)

Lovely pictures!! I only have one, so every pic is a family pic!


----------



## 6cats4me (Apr 30, 2011)

*I love that picture of all your kitties on the cat tree! So far I've only managed to get four of my six cats in a picture at the same time:*


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Great pictures, Rachel! I love seeing Winry in there with the others.


----------



## Cats Rule (Sep 18, 2010)

Nice shots. All nice shots but that Nito is my favorite.


----------



## RascalDog (Dec 30, 2011)

The family photos are so cool. I only have two but I can't get them to stay still together long enough to take a picture.


----------



## maggie23 (Mar 10, 2012)

*wow! that's incredible!*

too cute! so far we only have our 1 kitty, but hoping to add to the family soon. we're hoping for a family pic for Xmas cards this year.


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

I forgot about this one!










That was Chica and Kovie's (God bless his soul... wherever he may be) first birthday party. Winry and Binx and Tori weren't around then... but I guess I have a knack for getting everyone together.

If only I had my camera right now in fact... all four of them are on the bed with me right now! If I move, they'll move though. 

6cats4me: I love that shot! What a happy family!


----------



## KTyne (Feb 24, 2012)

Awsome photos!! I wish my cats would cuddle more. Ever since we got Freya when she was little I've only caught her and Peata snuggled up together twice. They love each other just not that much I guess, lol.


----------



## Nan (Oct 11, 2010)

Great pictures! Amazing that they all had their hats/tiaras on in the last one!


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 12, 2012)

The best I have to date.


----------



## 3furbabies (Dec 7, 2011)

I got these today, I am surprised that they have gotten this close together already.


----------



## Mimosa (Dec 2, 2010)

2005, on the first night we had dEUS and Flynn (3 and 4 months old).










2006 










2007, on the balcony










And at the front door, making fun of the neighbours' dog new haircut;










2008 hunting a moth high up on the wall;










They've ordered themselves neatly from light to dark;



















The first group of foster kittens from last year, the big one is Jefrey, the blotched tabbies are John and Paul, the black girl is Starr (we lost her brother George when he was 3 weeks old);










Our last groep of fosters from last year, from left to right Mascha, Robin, Maya and Tony. They were all adopted but Mascha and Maya returned to us yesterday.


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

Mimosa, there seems to be a ton of harmony in your family. What characters! Dues and Flynn seem exceptionally cheeky. <3


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

I loved the photo of Rachel's gang that opened this thread. Especially Winry.

OK, I was up for the challenge of seeing how many of my cats I could fit in one frame.
Clearly this was not going to happen without food.


----------



## love.my.cats (Jan 29, 2009)

Rachel, you have so many great shots of them all together. I don't have many of our three together.. I'm hoping that the winter that we're coming into will bring 'kitty cuddles' and I can get some cute pics.

I like this one best









Sammy's not looking and the others have crazy eyes but its the only other one I have of them all.


----------



## Lenkolas (Jan 18, 2011)

I have enjoyed this thread so much!

I agree taking family pics is almost impossible if you have more than 3. I don't have many great shots either, so I'm too looking forward to this winter and kitty cuddles season!

Introducing Rulos, Ice was not home yet



















Rulos was baby Rulos, what a cutie!










Introducing Ice, yes we have four cats now, run people run!










Building a cat tree (or trying to)










These were taken some time ago. Ice was so little back then.










Furry mice box










More toys have just arrived (Gatito clearly prefers the box and wrapping)




















Moth hunting, oh gosh how I hate moths...










I'm always trying to get more family pics! :crazy


----------



## ronss (Dec 12, 2010)

wow...a lot of cats.......i would hate to feed and take of that many....but cute i must say...i have 2 now, would like another, but just expensive....vet bill, vacinations, food bill(i feed the best to my cats).......if i had the room , i might like that many, and be richer than i am now.


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

Lenkolas, that photo of the 3 sitting up and posing with little Rulos in the middle deserves a frame and a place on the desk. It is beautiful, and look at their expressions. 

Oh yeah, having lots of cats is expensive. I started out with a fairly reasonable five and doubled that when four ferals from my cat sanctuary graduated to pet status and another - Stubby- came to live with me due to injury. 

I've found creative ways to pay for their food. I just cat-sit for friends for four days and they paid me in cat food. Some of the ferals came from friends involved in cat rescue and they bring gifts of food. On my birthday and at Christmas, my family gives me cat food only. My Mom has gone above that and is always giving me cans of cat food. 

When the weather's good the cats provide one meal on their own. 

Thank goodness they are a healthy bunch.


----------



## kittylion (Feb 24, 2012)

However did you get them to wear hats? Are they special ones for cats?


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

Those are some great shots! I don't know how people get all their pets in one place all looking! My cats won't sit in the same room.  It's next to impossible to get a decent picture of one animal, for get multiple ones!

I do have this, however:










I know, not two cats... best I can do.


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

I made the hats out of construction paper and string. :-D


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

Thurston, Ninja and Sully









Ninja, Sully and Thurston









One of my favs when Sully was a kitten and Kobie was still alive. Pre-Ninja days









But this is my fav family portrait. Thats me with my foster Smudgee McGee giving me a massage, with Moxie to my right and her friend Aspen to my left.


----------



## furryfriends251 (Jan 1, 2009)

Some of my "family photos"









Calf Barn Cats (all from the same feral mother who was eventually TNRed)









Calf Barn Cats









Calf Barn Cats









Jazzy & Sis (sisters)










Chester, Haddie, Jack, Jill, Crystal (siblings)









Haddie and Chester (siblings)









Morey, Mitch, and Malachi. Morey & Mitch are brothers.









Morey and Matilda (unrelated)









Morey, Mitch, Malachi, and Matilda. Morey and Mitch are brothers.









Morey and Malachi. This one cracks me up everytime I see it.


----------

